# Spaying - Is a Cone Required?



## Malakaiii (May 24, 2009)

Hi everyone! 

We have a 5.5 month old puppy who we just had spayed a couple of days ago. The vet also sealed up the pup's umbilical hernia, so the wound is a little longer than usual. It's glued shut and the sutures will dissolve on their own. 

I'm wondering if it's necessary to get a cone for her? The vet didn't mention one to us, so I thought it'd be okay. But now I'm hearing horror stories about puppies ripping open wounds and bleeding to death!

She hasn't touched her wound except for a few little licks (which we stopped). We have her with us all the time, and will spot any picking or licking at the wound. 

I'd prefer not to cone her as she's rather timid and we are working hard to socialize her. I think she's okay with out it, but after hearing these horror stories, I'm a bit worried!

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## FourIsCompany (Apr 18, 2009)

If you can keep her from licking it 24 hours, then no a cone isn't necessary. But besides ripping the scar, the bacteria in the dog's mouth can start an infection. That's the worry. 

Look into these: 
Comfy Cone

Pro Collar

Bite-Not Collar


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've never used a cone on any of my pets post-surgery. As long as she's not bothering the incision, it shouldn't be necessary, IMO.


----------



## XyKo (Jan 17, 2009)

My dog had a serious licking problem post neutering. The cone did the trick, I bought the wrong one and custom made an extension for it.

You can see the improvements I made to it. It was too small to start of with, so I use a pizza box. Then he found a way to lick at the incision area, so I improved it even more. Works great and he was healed in a week.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

If she is small enough a baby onesi with a hole cut for her tail works.


----------



## c-parrish (Jun 4, 2008)

In general, if you can stop them from starting to lick at it in the beginning, they won't start later. With my dog we just kept telling her "no" and physically stopping her. She never had an issue. She's also a very energetic dog so we opted for minimal pain meds to ensure she wouldn't hop up the next morning, run, and tear her sutures. Because of that, she was rather easy-going and never needed a cone.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

When my dogs have had incisions I only keep cones on them when I am not watching them. Works great. They walk and lay around the room I am in without cones and have them on at night and when we are busy.


----------

